# RefleCube: a reflection on the Rubik's Cube



## schuma (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi guys,

Recently I made a puzzle simulator called RefleCube:

http://nanma80.github.com/

The idea is, instead of twisting a layer by 90 degrees like on the Rubik's Cube, we can mirror a layer. For example, the top layer (U) can be mirrored with respect to the plane bisecting the cube into left and right halves. The result of the reflection is swapping UFR with UFL, UBR with UBL, UR with UL. You can mirror the top layer with respect to the plane bisecting the cube into front and back halves, too.

We can also think of reflecting a layer with respect to a diagonal plane so that UFR<->UBL, UF<->UL, UR<->UB.

I call the first transform "mirror +", and the second transform "mirror X". 

You can choose to play a puzzle with only one type of mirroring moves, or both of them (which implies the Rubik's Cube's twisting moves).

I also included the common Rubik's cube and a half-turn cube (only allows 180 degree turns) because they are related.

This puzzle is inspired by Magic Cube 2D and the discussion about it in the Yahoo group. I also emulated this puzzle using MC4D and MPUlt before implementing it. You know, we can use 4D rotation to emulate 3D reflection.

I'm not going to tell you what can happen or cannot happen on RefleCube. Find out by yourself!

Nan


----------



## qqwref (Dec 17, 2012)

This is very cool. A lot more complicated than I expected. I'll have to play with it more in the coming days...


----------



## schuma (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks, qqwref. I actually didn't expect that "mirror +" and "mirror X" were very different either, before I was able to try them. It's fun to explore.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Awesome! It was quite fun giving it a go to solve it. I'll also have to play with it a little bit more in the next few days, can you solve it? Mirror X looked like death  .


----------



## schuma (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes I can solve them.


----------



## schuma (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi guys. Thank you all for your support. Since you guys find these puzzles interesting, I just added several sizes: 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5. For each size all the mirroring styles are supported. Use shift+click and alt+click to turn the deeper layers. 

Imagine what kind of weird parities you'll see in the 4x4. Have fun!


----------



## d2alphame (Jun 3, 2015)

Whoa! Cool Puzzles!!! I <3 'em!!!


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 3, 2015)

i made it to 4/6 faces with a solve-opposite faces-approach, but im kinda stuck... no success with edges or corners first yet, is that even viable?

Edit: i somehow made it, but i didnt think about my last two moves, so no clue how it worked >.<

LOL i just solved one in 16 moves


----------

